
With Broad, Random Tests for Antibodies, Germany Seeks Path Out of Lockdown - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/18/world/europe/with-broad-random-tests-for-antibodies-germany-seeks-path-out-of-lockdown.html
======
anotheryou
But it hasn't ramped up yet and they loosen the lockdown already by monday.
The got R down to .7 at best and that only on average, not in the hotspots.

I bet in 2 weeks (I hope it's not even more delay) they will notice that
(partially) opening schools and shops was a mistake and will have to row back.
I just hope they will be as lucky as with the initial curve-flattening.

Germany has flattened the curve, but that still means we are roughly on it's
summit. This means there are still more infected than ever and every misstep
might be costly.

